# Preamplificador para microfonos piezoelectricos



## titoGPero (Ene 14, 2008)

hola necesito saber si alguno trabajó con este tipo de mic. me gustaria saber algunas consideraciones que pueda estar dejando de lado , estoy diseñando con entrada fet por la alta impedancia y con ancho de banda de 15K aproximadamente , me gustaria saber como es la respuesta de frec. ya que no tengo en este momento como relizar el ensayo para la parte de la ecualizacion  gracias


----------



## julitop (Ene 18, 2008)

A lo mejor esto te sirve, mucho no se del circuito, no es mio, pero es algo con que empezar saludos!
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/premic/index.htm

PD: El circuito lo arme y funciona muy bien. ademas es facil de hacer!


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Ene 21, 2008)

ese circuito funciona muy bien.yo lo hice y no tengo problemas...


----------



## titoGPero (Ene 27, 2008)

gracias  muchachos  funciona perfecto le adose un ecualizador de tres bandas que lo saque de las hojas de datos del integrado TL082 y funciona lindo; hasta ahora no tengo quejas jejej muchas gracias


----------



## guillopolis (Feb 3, 2009)

Hola como les va !, soy nuevo en el foro, soy principiante mis conocimientos son adquiridos a traves de la net y estoy esperimentando sierto tipos d circuitos para aplicarlos a la musica, con respecto a este circuito  http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/premic/index.htm que esta aca en el foro lo arme para preamplificar un microfono piezoelectrico y para probar otros mics d baja calidad, en este momento lo voy a usar para un instrumento llamado berimbau, la cuastion es la siguiente.
arme el circuito como ya dije antes, los cables q me quedan sueltos son 3 tierra y un positivo, la onda es que no c como conectar estos a un jack hembra mono de entrada, otro de salida y a la fuente d alimentacion, en fin !, gracias !


----------



## marvel (Feb 3, 2009)

A ver si esto te sirve...  Espero que si! Porque me costo mucho dibujarlo!


----------



## faviolone (Oct 26, 2010)

puede servir para una capsula ceramica de phono???


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 27, 2010)

faviolone dijo:


> puede servir para una capsula ceramica de phono???


 
Para una capsula de esas, te la almplificara, pero lo que si tendras limitada el ancho de banda, ya que para esas capsulas necesitan de un Pre RIAA.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 28, 2010)

Para una cápsula cerámica de phono en esta página tenés 2 circuitos muy simples:
http://www.sentex.ca/~mec1995/tutorial/xtor/xtor5/xtor5.html


----------



## Selkir (Nov 21, 2010)

Tengo una consulta:
Resulta que me gustaría hacer unas grabaciones "ambiente". No necesito calidad en el audio (al menos de momento), per si algo de claridad.
He pensado en utilizar el circuito que se propone en pablin (http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/ci...emic/index.htm), lo que no se es que circuito utilizar para tener un control de ganancia  y un control de balance, ya que quiero que sea estéreo. Para ello he pensado en utilizar el siguiente circuitohttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/, pero no se como lo tengo que modificar para eliminar la parte de control de tono, que no lo necesito.

En principio es eso, si me surgen más dudas ya las expondré.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 21, 2010)

Selkir dijo:


> lo que no se es que circuito utilizar para tener un control de ganancia y un control de balance, ya que quiero que sea estéreo. .


 
A ver si esto te sirve, 

Saludos!!


----------



## Selkir (Nov 21, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> A ver si esto te sirve,
> 
> Saludos!!
> Ver el archivo adjunto 43322



Pues si está provado y funciona si que me servirá. Lo único que había pensado en usarlo con la alimentación del puerto USB del Mac, pero bueno, tampoco pasa nada por poner un par de pilas de 9V, no creo que aumente mucho el peso.

Muchas gracias, en cuando tenga un poco de tiempo lo probaré a ver que tal va.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 21, 2010)

De funcionar, funciona, ahora no vas a poder usar los 5 voltios de tu Mav, este circuito usa voltajes simetricos!


----------



## Selkir (Nov 21, 2010)

ya, es una pena no poder utilizar el voltaje del USB, pero bueno, que dos pilas de 9V no pesan tanto, así que va a seguir siendo portátil, que es lo que quiero.

Lo único que creo que hay un error. En el circuito superior se utilizan dos pilas en serie para hacer la simetría, al igual que en circuito inferior. Sin embargo me he dado cuenta que el punto intermedio de estas pilas del circuito superior (punto que cogemos como GND) está unido al polo positivo del circuito inferior. ¿Eso está bien o sobra esa unión?


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 21, 2010)

Selkir dijo:


> ya, es una pena no poder utilizar el voltaje del USB, pero bueno, que dos pilas de 9V no pesan tanto, así que va a seguir siendo portátil, que es lo que quiero.


 
Que pensas grabar? sonidos de la naturaleza o algo asi?


----------



## Selkir (Nov 21, 2010)

Pues en alguna que otra ocasión si. En principio es para grabar unas conferencias.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 21, 2010)

Creo que para usarlo con 5 volts, esto te podría servir.


----------



## Selkir (Nov 22, 2010)

Muchas gracias, cuando tenga tiempo probaré a ver cual me va mejor.


----------



## faviolone (Feb 9, 2011)

este circuito lo use para una capsula ceramica...anda bien, solo que utilizo el eq de la consola para mejorar la curva...queria saber si a este circuito le podia adozar un eq pasivo RIAA en las terminales de salida RCA directamente....


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 9, 2011)

Si lo utilizaste para una cápsula cerámica (sea de micrófono o de una bandeja de audio) te recomiendo que le quites la resistencia de 10K que está puesta hacia donde estaría conectado el micrófono.
Si, le podes poner una equalización a la salida, pero va a caer mucho el nivel de la señal.


----------



## faviolone (Feb 9, 2011)

esa resistencia para que es?igual ya no lo puedo tocar al circuito..por eso...por lo menos alguna eq pasiva que solo facilite a la eq de la mezcladora...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 9, 2011)

Esa resistencia es para alimentar el micrófono tipo *electret* para lo que supuestamente estaba diseñado este circuito. Cualquier cosa pasiva que le pongas a la salida va a mermar de forma muy notoria la intensidad de la señal.


----------



## faviolone (Feb 9, 2011)

igualmente uso una mezcladora pro que tiene ganancia...y estoy utilizando la ecualizacion de la misma...la puedo seguir utilizando asi...o elegir ponerle el circuito pasivo que mencionas y subir la ganancia de la mezcladora...no?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 9, 2011)

Si la mezcladora tiene ecualización propia, yo no le pondría nada, la señal va a bajar, la relación señal/ruido va a disminuir, no sé...... no me parece conveniente.

PD: como veo que seguís posteando por otros lados las mismas dudas, eso me libera de mis obligaciones sociales con respecto a esto  paso a des inscribirme del tema, saludos y mucha suerte.


----------



## chango80 (Jun 27, 2014)

Hola arme el primer circuito de pablin y los puse con un tono de 5k con cun capac de 473 y un volumen de 100k y me suena muy chillon. Q puedo hacer? Y como puedo hacer para q de mas ganancia. Gracias.


----------



## crimson (Jun 27, 2014)

chango80 dijo:


> ...me suena muy chillon...



Hola chango80 ¿qué micrófono estás usando? porque me parece que hay una confusión entre micrófono electret y piezoeléctrico. Este último tiene muy alta impedancia, si lo conectás al pre de pablín justamente le va a causar ese efecto, porque necesita un pre de alta impedancia de entrada, de tipo:
http://serverpruebas.com.ar/news16/nota02.htm
Saludos C


----------



## chango80 (Jun 28, 2014)

Crimson muy buena la data te agradesco mucho, una ultima pregunta? Sabes q valor son los potes? Gracias.


----------



## crimson (Jun 29, 2014)

¿Los de éste pre?





50K lineales.
Saludos C


----------



## chango80 (Jun 29, 2014)

Mil gracias voy armarlo y ver como funciona.


----------

